# Are there Reciprocity laws for Mobile Kitchens?



## caterchef (Oct 12, 2009)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies/laser.gif I know there are reciprocity laws for handguns, that's why I don't go to New York or Massachusetts. I don't go anywhere unarmed.I know that State Fair Vendors go across state lines but, I don't know if caterers have the same rights. I don't get along with health departments very well, because I think most inspectors are food service failures with an attitude. Regardless how hard you try they still find something that not right or up to code. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Could you explain what _you _mean by reciprocity?

In most things, reciprocity means the rules, regs, and licencing of one state are recognized by another. For instance, when fishing boundary waters, adjoining states accept the fishing license and creel limits of each other. Or it might be that whatever the non-resident deer hunting regs are in your state apply to you when you hunt in my state.

The examples you cite demonstrate the opposite. Doesn't matter how many concealed carry permits you might have in your home state, if you get caught with a handgun in Mass you are going away. It's a mandatory jail term. There is no reciprocity involved.


----------



## caterchef (Oct 12, 2009)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smoking.gif I am aware of the definition of reciprocity. Massachusetts and New York are beautiful states, they have just had some dumb politicians in the past, now with Kennedy and Clinton are gone maybe things will change. And then I will be able to go there again. Mobile kitchens have to be registered and licensed in the state of the owners residence the same as a pistol and concealed weapon permit. "*That was my question" Do health departments of one state honor the registering and licensing of Mobile Kitchens of other states?* Or do I have to have it inspected and registered in every state I choose to go in to? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## marmalade (Sep 29, 2003)

I would suggest you contact the states you are interested in; the little I found on a search seems to indicate that each state has their own regulations.


----------



## paulaspencer (Aug 20, 2010)

I can't speek for every state, but it's been my experience that each state requires its own licence and therefore a separate inspection, paperwork, fees, etc. For example in Georgia, a kitchen must be stationary, so an inspected mobile kitchen in Florida can't legally operate here.As marmalade suggested, it's best to contact the state where you want to operate, but if your states restrictions are stringent enough, there shouldn't be a problem for passing elsewhere.


----------

